# Blood coming out back end?



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

A few days ago I paired my doe and buck, they seem to be happy
I just went to have a look at her see how she is doing and I noticed thick gunky blood coming out her back end
I have separated her, does anyone know why this is? could she have lost her babies? Although she might not have been pregnant yet, I dont know


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

could be his just a big fella downstairs or he could of bitten her if she wouldnt stand for him.... or could just be a little bleed from the plug coming out. any chance of a pic?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I can get a pic but the bleeding has stopped now


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah sounds like he may be just a big fella or the plug coming away, good chance shes been mated if it where me i'd put her back in with the buck till she shows the belly not only to be sure but to keep the buck company abit... i like to leave my doe's in as long as a can as one or two of my bucks dont have that many wives so they sometimes have along time between company.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

She's very pregnany she's got a belly on her  
I've put her in with my other pregnant doe, some people say its ok for them to have the babies together and they will help each other, some say they will eat each others babies, do you know which and if I should separate them


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm you said in your post yesterday that you'd only just put her with the buck... my doe's raise alone only very rarely do i have a pair litter together. i normally mix litters at about 2 weeks old and put them in a big running on box.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I got her from a friend who revealed she was in with a buck before I had her so she is more pregnant that I thought, looks 2 weeks


----------

